# Time for a new skin and iFrogz covers



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

I haven't spent nearly enough time reading on my Kindle lately, and today I decided that was because I'm bored with my current case/skin. (OK, it's really more likely because I've been working too much, but whatever.) I already have a couple M-Edge Go! Jackets, and wanted something lighter and different. Browsing through the accessory forums, I found some photos of the iFrogz Luxe case. I've used their iPhone cases in the past, and really like them, so I decided to grab a couple of those and a new skin to match.

After much debate I chose DecalGirl's Matchhead for the skin:


And couldn't decide between colors, so I got the iFrogz in both Grape:



and Green:



And I'm thinking about this neoprene sleeve for a little protection around the house:



And of course there will be pictures of the whole outfit once it arrives.


----------



## laa0325 (Feb 21, 2010)

Very colorful and fun for summer!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Love the colors!! And I really like that skin, too.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

very cool!!!  Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

meglet said:


> I haven't spent nearly enough time reading on my Kindle lately, and today I decided that was because I'm bored with my current case/skin. (OK, it's really more likely because I've been working too much, but whatever.) I already have a couple M-Edge Go! Jackets, and wanted something lighter and different. Browsing through the accessory forums, I found some photos of the iFrogz Luxe case. I've used their iPhone cases in the past, and really like them, so I decided to grab a couple of those and a new skin to match.
> 
> After much debate I chose DecalGirl's Matchhead for the skin:


*I have the Matchhead skin on my K2. I love it. it goes with everything and I hardly notice it anymore.*


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

It all should look great together! Enjoy!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

great choices


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

That looks like fun, can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

And everything shipped yesterday and today, so hopefully I'll have it by this weekend! Yay!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Great news!


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Dang Post Office!! The new skin showed up last Thursday, and the BuiltNY sleeve showed up Friday, but the iFrogz covers were MIA until today. And it turns out there was a packing issue, so instead of Grape and Green, I got Grape and Teal covers. And of course, teal is about the only shade out of all of them that DOESN'T match my skin. Sigh. On the other hand, there are some cool skins that would match the teal. . . 

First impression of the Luxe case is that I REALLY like it, after using an M-Edge Go! cover for over a year, the Luxe case makes it feel like I'm reading a naked (or nearly naked) Kindle. Pics and further impressions will be posted in the gallery later!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Too bad about the teal, are you going to send it back?

Can't wait for the pictures and your review!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

meglet said:


> Dang Post Office!! The new skin showed up last Thursday, and the BuiltNY sleeve showed up Friday, but the iFrogz covers were MIA until today. And it turns out there was a packing issue, so instead of Grape and Green, I got Grape and Teal covers. And of course, teal is about the only shade out of all of them that DOESN'T match my skin. Sigh. On the other hand, there are some cool skins that would match the teal. . .
> 
> First impression of the Luxe case is that I REALLY like it, after using an M-Edge Go! cover for over a year, the Luxe case makes it feel like I'm reading a naked (or nearly naked) Kindle. Pics and further impressions will be posted in the gallery later!


Doesn't it feel amazing? I love their Luxe products. I have them on my iPhones.


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

Do those covers not cover the front? Not sure I like that, the colors are wonderful but I want something that protects the front too!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Whidbeyislandgirl said:


> Do those covers not cover the front? Not sure I like that, the colors are wonderful but I want something that protects the front too!


No they're just on the back. I'd only recommend them to people who like their Kindles nekkid.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

It would be nice if they told you to keep the teal and send you the green! I love the grape and green with that skin!


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Whidbeyislandgirl said:


> Do those covers not cover the front? Not sure I like that, the colors are wonderful but I want something that protects the front too!


I thought about that, and decided I wanted to be able to see the skin while reading, so I picked up a sleeve for when I'm not reading, the trick was just finding one that the iFrogz fit into. The BuiltNY sleeve is perfect.



Vet said:


> It would be nice if they told you to keep the teal and send you the green! I love the grape and green with that skin!


Eh, after looking at it for a while, I don't really like the teal very much anyway. They sent me a pre-paid return label, and have already created a replacement order for the green cover, so I'm happy. ("They" is buy.com as an Amazon Marketplace vendor, the Kindle covers aren't on their normal site, and they have the cheapest price on the Amazon site. Shipping was slow but free.)

Edit: Pics and mini reviews are up in the Photo Gallery: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,25017.0.html


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I understand. Well, at least you'll be totally happy!


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

BOTHER. The replacement "green" iFrogz cover arrived today, and it's another teal cover marked as green. Guess it's going back for a straight refund, and I'll have to send off a message directly to iFrogz to confirm they've fixed the packing error before I order yet another green cover. 

For now, though, I'll just be content with my purple cover.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

That is too bad.  In the meantime I hope you are enjoying your purple.


----------

